# Finances While Separated



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

I need your help everyone. 

My W and I have been separated for 61 days now. We both work, but I get more than twice than her salary. 

I still support my Dad and Sister, and she has her entire family relying on her too. Our 5 year old daughter is going to school. 

I've just done my own computing and have realized that the support I have been giving for the past month is MORE than what she needs (almost twice than what is needed)

In her breakdown, I give money to her family since they are living at her parents house, which I agree to (Money that I learned from her Mom that less than half is actually given). I end up not being able to support my own family because of financial constraints. 

Now, I've given her a breakdown of what the PROPER support is, with me shouldering 75% of the expenses. I've asked her for an audit of how she has spent the last two months worth of support and all she said was No, since we weren't like that anyway even when we were together, which is true. So in summary, I am giving her money, that I know now is more than what is needed, and when I ask for a breakdown, she doesn't want to give it. 

I plan to give my kids money to her Mom directly and not deal with her at all, call it tough love but I think that is how I will deal with this. What do you guys think? 

BTW - We don't have divorce in our country yet, and I am not willing to spend for Legal Separation or Annulment.


----------



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

She just texted me this: I'm disappointed, I wanted to invest but I can't...

I replied: I'm sorry to disappoint you again, lets just work as a team here to figure this out and we can get through this.... 

Thoughts anyone? 

BTW - I am becoming stingy because I AM INVESTING... I plan to surprise her on her birthday in October with a copy of my Life Insurance policy, so that when I'm gone, they can live... That's where my "extra" money will go... This is what you call Tough Love I guess?


----------

